# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ik word beetje wanhopig!

## evaluna

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben een vrouw van 52 jaar oud. Ik heb ongeveer een jaar geleden last gekregen van mijn schouder . Veel pijn en ik kon mijn arm niet meer gebruiken.
Ik naar de dokter toe en kreeg eerst een half jaar te horen van hem dat het wel over ging.
Mijn schouder ging niet over .
Omdat mijn dokter niet mee wilde werken ben ik naar een andere dokter gegaan. 
Hij stuurde mij voor een echografie naar het ziekenhuis, daarnaast gaf hij mij een prik in mijn schouder . 
MIjn schouderpijn werd ietsje minder .
De echografie gaf aan dat er een aantal scheurtjes in mijn schouderband zaten. De dokter gaf aan dat het wel over zou gaan met veel rust .

Dit is nu vier maanden geleden en de pijn neemt weer toe . Werken is er niet meer bij voor mij en mijn baas wordt een beetje chagerijnig.
Mijn dokter vind dat ik nog een poos moet uitrusten en wilt mij niet door sturen naar een specialist .

Heeft iemand wel eens last gehad hiervan en kan mij misschien vertellen wat ik moet doen?
Ik word een beetje wanhopig hier van . 

Bedankt ! alvast .
Eva luna

----------


## Alie66

Hallo Eva,

Wat vervelend zeg die schouder, ik wens je alvast beterschap en sterkte. Misschien kan ik iets voor je doen. Ik heb ook te maken gehad met verschillende klachten en ben een Orthomoleculaire suppletie gaan volgen en coach geworden om andere mensen te helpen. Kijk eens op mijn website www.albican.nl of daar iets tussen staan wat voor jou interessant kan zijn.

Groetjes,
Alie Vos

----------


## Gabi

Ga naar een speciale arts die daar gespecialiseerd daarin is die kan je Miss helpen sterkte en beterschap groetjess

----------

